# What do you do with your dead fish?



## Joeee (Apr 3, 2010)

Whenever a fish dies, it's obvious that it needs to be removed and the body disposed of. How you do dispose of the body? I usually don't have anything that I can't flush down the toilet, but I had a full-grown flowerhorn once which died, I didn't what to do so I buried it in my backyard. One of my friends have put their dead turtles inside a cup noodle container and threw the body out with the garbage before. (I'm not kidding)


----------



## carmenh (Dec 20, 2009)

Fish I have an attachment to get a burial, others get flushed. 
When my huge red eared slider died years ago, we gave him a "burial at sea"...threw him in the lake. Kind of silly but we'd talked about getting him a giant tank "some day" and it was symbolic for us...Probably not legal or wise but we were young and stupid...

Carmen


----------



## thename123 (Dec 13, 2009)

My dead fish are green binned these days, they used to be flushed.


----------



## Riceburner (Mar 14, 2008)

I green bin mine as well. Before I'd either toss em in the garbage or bury. Don't want to add anything more to the sewer than necessary.


----------



## PACMAN (Mar 4, 2010)

Flush


my Oscar was either buried or thrown out, I can't remember


----------



## shellybee (Jan 25, 2010)

Pet cemetery for me.
Wee things need their dignity.


----------



## KhuliLoachFan (Mar 8, 2008)

I cremate them and then fire their remains into space using a model rocket.

No. Seriously folks.

Fwoooooosh. 

He was a good fish..... happy .... and brave....

W


----------



## Sagittarius-Aquarius (Oct 30, 2009)

Bury the ones I'm attached to, green bin the rest. I have a little betta graveyard from over the years.


----------



## Holidays (Apr 18, 2010)

I put them in a special place in my heart


----------



## Fish_Man (Apr 9, 2010)

I flush them but eventually one day would like to glass cube them and preserve them that way.


----------



## TBemba (Jan 11, 2010)

I think flushing isn't the best way, but each their own. I prefer to put them out on trash day. If it has just passed and it is summer then I will but them in a container or ziplock bag in the freezer and wait till trash day.

I don't have many fish die on me so I guess I am lucky.


----------



## PACMAN (Mar 4, 2010)

Fish_Man said:


> I flush them but eventually one day would like to glass cube them and preserve them that way.


lol glass cube them?


----------



## AquariAM (Jan 28, 2010)

Trash is the best move.


----------



## Philip.Chan.92 (Apr 25, 2010)

I've been flushing so far but I do believe that trash is the best way. Old habit I'm trying to fix I guess.


----------



## Plaid (Nov 10, 2008)

Frozen in solid carbonite.

Or, the snails/scavengers eat them.

Or, if they're big, then a shallow grave.


----------



## arktixan (Mar 30, 2010)

Always flushed em... if not eaten by others...


----------



## mauve (Apr 12, 2010)

Taxidermy.....


----------



## KhuliLoachFan (Mar 8, 2008)

Sushi anyone?

W


----------



## mauve (Apr 12, 2010)

dry up a nice collection and make a necklace.


----------



## Holidays (Apr 18, 2010)

burry it, should be good for tree or plant or grass


----------



## Philip.Chan.92 (Apr 25, 2010)

mauve said:


> dry up a nice collection and make a necklace.


lol that's just creepy. From now on my electric blue crayfish will eat all sick and dead fish


----------



## ameekplec. (May 1, 2008)

Actually, in all seriousness I usually only notice a fish is dead by noticing that I haven't seen it in a few days. So either it spontaneously disappears, or the snails get it. Or the shrimp.


----------



## Philip.Chan.92 (Apr 25, 2010)

Actually, in all seriousness I usually only notice a fish is dead by noticing that I haven't seen it in a few days. So either it spontaneously disappears, or the snails get it. Or the shrimp.[/QUOTE]

I count my fish every morning and evening during feeding times. My crayfish will make short work of any dead fish.


----------

